# HB's Nissan Family



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Picked up my beast today! 

106K Miles
The guy I bought it from had records of the oil being changed every month reguardless of mileage. The tranny fluid and antifreeze changed every year. New struts, clutch, brake pads and rotors.
Picked it up for $3000. Probably a bit much but supply + demand.









Fixed rust








Dirty front








Side


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Only body rust I could find
















SE-R!








Sexy!








lights








Engine pics


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

And my 1998 XE daily driver for the hell of it

































200SX wing


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet cars


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that sentra looks almost showroom
and gotta love the se-r

pretty damn clean cars


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Have you had a front end collision in your 98? The headlights and corners don't seem to line up right.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I didnt but its got an r title. It was in a front end collission. Havent ever gotten it to drive straight, got the control arm replaced a week ago hopefully an alignment will fix it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now throw some turbos on each of them and keep the body stock and take some people down at the track.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You have a beautiful family. :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irontom said:


> You have a beautiful family. :cheers:


word, x2


----------

